# combos vs seperates



## mdl91881 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking for new electronics for erie. I want to get a gps and a sonar. This is my first boat so what are your recomendations as far as units go? Am i better to get a combo or seperate units?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

It really depends on what you can afford. If dash space, or money is a problem, go with a combo unit. If not and you can afford two units, go for it. 

I have a walk around cuddy. My GPS/FF and radio are on my dash. So my available space is limited due to the door opening in the middle. I have a Lowrance combo and I am happy with it. I can split my screen and see both the finder and GPS.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

I run a lowrance Lms 520c combo and have no complaints unit is 2 years old now


----------



## BOB-O (Oct 28, 2007)

I run a lowrance 522 for a couple of years and like it would choose 520 if I had put more thought in to it biggest color screen your wallet will allow


----------

